# So cal blues-scheduling



## Lvdepech (Sep 1, 2018)

Why is so cal blues so far behind on their scheduling ???


----------



## broshark (Sep 4, 2018)

You should call them and ask.  Seriously.   Far better than asking an anon bb.


----------



## Lvdepech (Sep 4, 2018)

It's more a rant.....
Ecnl schedule....everyone has times and venues except blues and strikers....


----------



## broshark (Sep 4, 2018)

Worst....rant....ever.


Lvdepech said:


> It's more a rant.....
> Ecnl schedule....everyone has times and venues except blues and strikers....


Good one.  

Let's start a rant thread and just blame Blues for stuff.

My socks have holes today.  Why won't Blues give me some new ones?


----------



## Lvdepech (Sep 4, 2018)

Let me get this right...your crying about my rant...well waa waa...baby



broshark said:


> Worst....rant....ever.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> ...


----------



## broshark (Sep 5, 2018)

Lvdepech said:


> Let me get this right...your crying about my rant...well waa waa...baby


Crying?  No way!  More like venting.

BTW, I'm so tired of this cloudy weather.  Why haven't the people at Blues done something to bring the sun back?


----------



## Lvdepech (Sep 5, 2018)

Waa waa


----------



## broshark (Sep 6, 2018)

Lvdepech said:


> Waa waa


just touching base to make sure you're ok.  Blues do anything to upset you today?


----------



## Lvdepech (Sep 6, 2018)

Still crying not surprised...sounds like you need hug


----------

